# Letting udev process events...

## linga

and then nothing more.

I'm running gentoo-kernel-2.6.21-r2(I think, the latest a few days ago) and after a lot of troble with my SB600-based mainboard I finaly got the kernel booting(using sda7 instead of hda7 as root), but I can't get udev working.

In fact, I can't even find any udev logfile to check.

Are there any general requirements for udev to work? The kernel is almost in its standard configuration at the moment.

----------

## jabol

1. udev must be installed.

2. pass udev option to kernel at boot.

----------

## PaulBredbury

Google on your motherboard name, together with "Linux". See how other people get it to work. Example.

"udev" is not needed in /boot/grub/menu.lst

----------

## linga

I don't know the name of the motherboard, but from within Vista I ran AIDA32 and got the following Mainboard ID:

02/16/2007-RS485-SB600-6A666M4LC-00

I haven't found a name for it though, and googling with SB600 doesn't help anything  :Sad: 

It's a HP dx2250 by the way

Does udev have a logfile and what could I check?

----------

## linga

I have a floppy controller but no floppy, it is still detected as fd0. Could that be the cause?

----------

## PaulBredbury

There are other kernel parameters which might help, e.g.:

noapic

pci=routeirq

pci=noacpi

acpi=off

Look in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt

----------

## linga

I got it working!

I just tried the stable 2.6.20 gentoo sources kernel and it worked! I don't really know why though, but as I said my *-21 kernel weren't very well configured.

But it's still a little strange to me that my genkernel also failed...

----------

## martinm1000

I just began having that same problem under Linux 2.6.23, and I'm pretty sure it started because of some updates to gentoo, not the kernel.

At the same time, plugging usb devices is taking 10-25 seconds to be detected.

I just compiled 2.6.24, and same thing here...

----------

